# New Truck



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

I am the proud owner of my new 2002 Chevy Silverado 2500HD. I bought this truck last week and just took delivery today. The ride is very smooth and quiet when I drove back home. Really likes the interior, plenty of room and a very comfortable 40/20/40 seat. Also I like the look of front end with power dome hood. In forest green metallic color, it looks very nice. Before I took delivery, my dealer got my truck bed sprayed with Rhino Liner. Looks very nice and strong. I really love this truck! 

Specifications: Vortec 6000 V8 with HD 4 speed automatic transmission w/ tow/haul mode, LS trim level, 4WD, Extended Cab, Short Box, 4.10 rear axle ratio, snowplow prep package, rear window defogger with dual power heated mirrors, electrical convenience package, electronic shift transfer case, 6-way power seats.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

good luck with your new truck,Love the color


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Congrats Stephen  

Nice looking truck, nice color as cat said.

Now you need to change your Avatar!

~Chuck


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

Congrats on the new truck  

Gotta love the color of "Money"

Best of Luck


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

WOW, i love it. Shes a beauty. I love how those 2500HD's sit up nice and high. I like the wheels they come with too, makes it look mean. Good luck with it. Will she be getting a nice new snowplow on her? And if so what kind? A nice Fisher would look great on there. Mike


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Thanks guys! I forgot to mention about the forged polished aluminum wheels on my truck. It really do looks very nice!  

Right now my plan is to continue to use my Toyota pickup for snowplowing this winter. Due to lack of snow last winter, I really did not get much experience. I would like to work with a small 1/2 ton truck for snowplowing for my beginning experience. Then when I get a good experience and if I feel comfortable plowing with my new truck then I will. My new 2500HD is pretty big so it would be scary to me to plow snow with it with very little experience. If I could get at least a decent snowfall this winter, then there is a chance that I might get a snowplow next year for my new truck.  

My truck could handle many different Fisher plows. It could use from 7.5' RD up to 9' HD, and both 8.5' and 9.5' V plows. Also can use 7.5' and 8' X-Blade. So many choices that I could not figure out what I think I might want. I would like to wait until later and figure out what I think is the best for me. I am in college for my second and final year. It depends on what happens in the future. 

Chuck - I will be changing my avatar but I would like to try to get a better picture of my new 2500HD. The picture above looks good to me but I think I could get a better picture.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

MORE PICTURES, MORE PICTURES!! me loves pictures,  Mike


----------



## wolfie (Aug 14, 2001)

I was up that way again today... If i had known I would have kept an eye out for that nice green truck! Where did you get it?


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

I bought this truck at DeNooyer Chevrolet in Albany on Wolf Road.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I felt the same way when i got my truck but i had no choice and bit the bullet and put the plow on and started plowing with it.Wish i could of used it for at least year before plowing with it.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

As for pictures, I will be posting more pictures later after my truck get cleaned and waxed well. I have to bring my truck back in someday soon to have the auxiliary battery installed. I don't need the auxiliary battery right now but I want to have it in my truck just in case I need it someday. So that way I won't have to worry about having it installed later. Then after that my dealer will have my truck washed & waxed and filled up. Then I am all set.  

A question about the 2500HD trucks - I know that in GM specification sheet that it says that all 2500HD trucks are 3/4 ton. But the 2500 trucks also are 3/4 ton. I would like to know if 2500HD trucks is really 1 ton or is it close to 1 ton? How would you describe your 2500HD truck? Thanks.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

well for registering it i would say that it is a very low weight 2500 .But as far as we are concerned it is a 1 ton at 9200LBS that is what the old 3500 series pickups where.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Finally here are the pics. These pics was taken after my truck got the auxiliary battery kit installed at my dealer. The Service did an excellent job, it looks like it came out of factory. Not only that they did a professional job installing the kit, they even put in a battery for me for free. They also even washed and cleaned my truck. 

First pic


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Second Pic


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Third pic


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Fourth pic


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Fifth pic


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Sixth pic


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Seventh pic


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Last pic


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Stephen, that truly is a beautiful truck. Nice pictures and thanks for posting them. Man i really like those 01, 02 HD's. The 03 just isnt doing it for me. Take good care of it for all of us!  Mike


----------



## Firesource (Nov 17, 2002)

*Nice truck!*

Congrats on the new truck --- Just picked up my new one last week ('03 Silverado 2500HD in Light Pewter Metallic -- same specs as yours / different front end ).

BTW, what is that box w/red button directly below the steering wheel? Can't say my truck has anything like that...

Putting a Boss V-Plow on this coming weekend.

Good luck!


----------



## JRFire (Feb 4, 2002)

Stephen, That is a really nice truck... My dad has one just like it but it has the 8100 V8 in it instead.... It is fast.. You will love the truck

Firesource, Keep us updated on the new plow... What size plow are you putting on? Try to post some pics of it when it is all hooked up.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

That is a nice set up to bad chevy screwed up the front end on the 03's good luck with the new truck


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Thanks guys!  I definitely will be taking a good care of her.  

The black box with the red button that is mounted on the panel below the steering wheel is the Jordan Ultima 2020 brake controller. I heard that they are a good product so I bought it. It took me about 2 hours to install it (with beginner experience). Neat and quick installation. I pulled the trailer for a while and it seems to be working very well. It is too early for me to tell but I think that they are an excellent product and probably are one of the best product in the market IMO. I have some pics of the installation and I think that I will post it in a new thread.


----------



## NoStockBikes!! (Oct 29, 2002)

Very nice... I have the same color on my crew cab and a Line-X sprayed liner. Now you just need to get some Laverne tube step bars and an Access bed cover, and we can be the Studney Twins. (You guys remember that commercial?) 

Edit: I have a Tekonsha brake controller...


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Great looking rig! My buddy has one with the same cab and same color, but with the Duramax. Good luck with it.

I was impressed with the design of the Jacobs brake controller, and bought one for my new truck. I towed with it for a week and ordered another to replace the Drawtite unit in my flatbed. These things work great!

For those who aren't familiar, it has a steel cable that attaches to your brake pedal, when you press the brakes, the cable activates a *proportional* amount of power to the trailer. Great product!


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

where did you get the brake controler


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Jordan Research


----------



## Mow&Snow (Nov 26, 2002)

Very nice truck, Mine is also a 2002, I have already put 27k on it this year. I have 8.1liter engine tho, More Power Is Good.

You need bigger tires


----------



## Plow Grrl (Oct 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wxmn6 _
> *Seventh pic *


look it still has the service tag in the window! BRAND SPANKIN NEW!

Great looking truck, Stephen!


:waving:


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

wxmn6----- what make is that bug shield ?? I have tried 2 and didn't like they way they looked.


----------



## NoStockBikes!! (Oct 29, 2002)

I've seen some I didn't like, too. I ended up going with a "Driver Design", I think...


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I just noticed I wrote Jacobs brake instead of Jordan. I guess that's the trucker in me cummins out.

Steve, I'll bet you wish you had a plow on that truck about now, snow started here at 10:50 pm.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mow&Snow _
> *Very nice truck, Mine is also a 2002, I have already put 27k on it this year. I have 8.1liter engine tho, More Power Is Good.
> 
> You need bigger tires *


Thanks, but nah, I don't think I need a bigger tires. Gotta to keep the forged polished aluminum wheels on my truck!


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Plow Grrl _
> *look it still has the service tag in the window! BRAND SPANKIN NEW!
> 
> Great looking truck, Stephen!
> ...


Yep, thats for when I got auxiliary battery installed and oil changed. I did not notice that the service tag was reflecting on the windshield while I was taking pictures until I uploaded it on my computer. You got a good eyes.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Earthscapes _
> *wxmn6----- what make is that bug shield ?? I have tried 2 and didn't like they way they looked. *


I don't know who make this bug shield. I had my dealer installed it when I bought this truck. I have been meaning to ask my dealer to get more information on this bug shield so I can keep it on record in case I need a reference for it. Once I check with my dealer, I will post it on this thread.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Pelican _
> * Steve, I'll bet you wish you had a plow on that truck about now, snow started here at 10:50 pm. *


Well right now I am using my '89 Toyota pickup with 6.5' Fisher plow. In case if you did not know, I am a beginner in snowplowing. I want to learn how to do snowplowing by starting with a small half ton truck and get some experience with it before going up with my 2500HD. If I could get at least a good winter, then I would be plowing with my 2500HD in the next winter.

I am thinking about Fisher 8' X-Blade snowplow for my 2500HD but it also could be possible that I may consider a V-plow. I just need to wait and see.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

V-Plow. hehehe. Was it me or Dino that got you thinking about the V's?   Fisher 8.5' V. The truck will love you for it, haha. Your absolutely right Stephen, learn and get all the practice you want/need on the toyota, then step up to the new baby when you feel you are ready, im sure that HD is more than ready.  Mike


----------



## Plow Grrl (Oct 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wxmn6 _
> *Yep, thats for when I got auxiliary battery installed and oil changed. I did not notice that the service tag was reflecting on the windshield while I was taking pictures until I uploaded it on my computer. You got a good eyes.  *


Can't tell I'm in the car business, huh?  
:waving:


----------

